

Ask HN: What's the best plain-English TOS? - jaylevitt

We're building a site that relies heavily on user-generated content. Pinterest has a great example of how to write terms in a legally-correct but overly-draconian-sounding way (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3677393). I want to do better.<p>What are some great UGC sites with friendly, understandable, hey-the-lawyers-made-us-say-this-but-YOU-own-your-content terms?
======
lachyg
<http://en.wordpress.com/tos/>

------
jordhy
If you take away the parts that relate to software developers, GitHub TOS is
pretty straightforward: <http://help.github.com/terms-of-service/>

------
malandrew
Facebook's ToS is the best I've seen. Unfortunately it's not creative commons
licensed.

------
barrynolan
AWS not so bad

